# Internetradio-Server



## Quietsche (22. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab einen Linux (Debian) Root-Server und möchte damit ein Internetradio betreiben.
Dazu möchte ich die ganzen MP3s in einem bestimmten Ordner ablegen, der Server soll dann daraus eine Playlist generieren und als Client soll man das dann im Stream hören können.

Unterschied zu den klassischen Internetradios ist also, dass ich keinen DJ/Broadcaster möchte, der die Musik upstreamen muss, sondern dass MP3s genommen werden, die schon auf dem Server liegen.

Shoutcast hab ich mir schon angeschaut, soweit ich das überblickt habe, bot Shoutcast allerdings nur die Möglichkeit das mit einem Upstream eines Broadcasters zu regeln. Man konnte dort zwar auch MP3-Dateien im Unterordner "content" ablegen und diese mit .......mp3lalala.pls als Stream in WInamp hören, jedoch wird dabei immer nur das bestimmte Lied gespielt und nicht eine Playlist bzw. ein aktueller Stream den alle Hörer gleichzeitig hören.

Danke für eure Antworten
Gruß
Sven


----------

